

Where Do All The Craigslist Cats Go? - selfexperiments
http://opensuffer.com

======
Casseres
Probably to PETA which then euthanizes them and throws the dead animals in
other people's dumpsters. PETA was found guilty of littering because of this.
They were not found guilty of animal cruelty because there was no law against
euthanizing healthy animals which is what PETA was doing.

 _Dr. Proctor later added in The Virginian-Pilot: "These were just kittens we
were trying to find homes for. PETA said they would do that, but these cats
never made it out of the county."_ [0]

[0]
[http://www.petakillsanimals.com/trial](http://www.petakillsanimals.com/trial)

Also:
[http://www.thisistrue.com/peta.html](http://www.thisistrue.com/peta.html)

~~~
selfexperiments
Death is an act of mercy compared to what researchers will do to them. The in
vivo neurological experiments conducted on cats are horrifying.

